# Sudden Volume Change in Gaggia Classic



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

Today when I tried to pull a double shot using my gaggia, I let my PID run through auto timer with pre-infusion. But then, instead of filling up to the usual 3/4 mark on my cup, it overflowed way too much.

Subsequently, I did a few trials: the grind size is still the same (6 on my MDF grinder) and I tampered it the same way, keeping the brew time to 25s. Nevertheless, the volume is still more than twice of what I used to get.

My pressure gauge still climbs to 9bar; my 18g now brews 170g in 25s









Any tips on what could be wrong. I didn't change anything on my machine since my last brew a few days ago.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee getting more stale necessitating a finer grind?


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Coffee getting more stale necessitating a finer grind?


just a fresh bag yesterday


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Beans a lighter roast ... Requiring a finer grind ?

your symptoms sound like the grind is too coarse ... Tighten it up ... I change mine a tiny bit every day ... Then when I get a new bag it normally needs redialling in coarser ... Unless it's a pacamara then it needs even more tightening


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just go finer. You need to monitor and adjust all the time.


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

thanks for the advice guys. i will try that and report back.


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

lowered my grind size to 2 and my brew is now 27ml at 25s. thanks! a bit curious though how a change of beans require such a drastic change in grind size. it's still the same medium roast that i buy every time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Medium roast doesn't Really tell you a lot . Each bean and varietal is different and will be effected by a roast profile differently ( the outside may look the same colour but this isn't telling you the whole story of a roast or taste )

So different bean > different grind .


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I've had much the same recently in terms of need for constant adjustment, coffee corner is by an exterior wall and a long way from any heating so colder and slightly damp some mornings of late which I think goes a long way to explaining things for me.


----------

